# Fantastic multi-media presentation



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...-stampede.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=2


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 7, 2016)

Great read, thanks Ed


----------

